# stop over in spain



## sarahvc (May 1, 2005)

Hello all.
We are trying the new ferry from Pompey in December to Bilbao. Arriving so late in the day we need to find a good overnight stop, any ideas? Even a motorway hotel will do!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

There's a site 14km north of Bilbao http://www.campingsopelana.com/index_eng.php
never used it but it is recommended for a night halt, could be problems in the wet. 8O

Don


----------

